# Top 8 Dog Safety Apps for Smart Pet Parents



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Mobile phones are for much more than making calls. Keep an eye on your pet’s health with our top eight picks for dog safety apps.
> 
> This modern day and age, new technological advances are being made each and every day. It is now possible to pack the processing power of a desktop computer into a small, handheld device about the size of a deck of playing cards. Every year, thousands of new apps are developed to make our lives easier. What many people don’t realize is that there are plenty of apps for your pets as well!
> 
> ...


Read more about the Top 8 Dog Safety Apps for Smart Pet Parents at PetGuide.com.


----------

